# A Wifi and 132 dpi Story You Might Want to Read!



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm creating this thread here and posting in a couple of other threads in the interest of open source development and the promotion of moving the development of ICS forward, so just turn off your flame thrower. I'm not here to promote one Rom over another, it just happens that the person publishing his particular Rom is forging into uncharted territory and I'll let my post below speak for itself, this is what I posted in his thread about his Rom:

OK, I took the plunge and installed Cherry Kang. I did a clean install, ie,

1. ACMEuninstaller
2. ACMEinstaller to install Moboot 0.3.5 and CWM
3. CWM to flash the Rom and Gapps
4. My Backup Root to restore my apps that I had backed up earlier
5. Big glitch, tried to restore my icons, desktop settings and widgets
for Nova Launcher that I had backed up from my last Rom and that trashed
Nova Launcher to the point the only way to recover was start over. Otherwise
all my programs and data restored normally.
6. Found that if you don't delete the old vending.apk before or after pasting the replacement apk in the system/app folder, they both end up in the same directory and the old one won't let you run the install of the new one after you have rebooted. Might want to update the instructions to delete the old apk after you paste the new one in the system/app folder. You can tell the old one from the new one by the date on the files.

After all that, I have not found anything so far that does not work. I saw someone report that FireFox is not working, mine works. I can download apps that before I replaced the vending.apk would not download. I had a couple of apps that would not run because they were not compatible, now they run. Wifi appears rock solid, however, the real test will be extended use on different AP's and I'll try changing my router back to channel 11, which neither of my TouchPads would work with no matter what Rom I was running including all the CM7 Roms and CM9.0.0, Xron 2.9.1 and Classicnerd v.1. One thing I have noticed is wifi starts almost instantly after reboot or turning it on after I had turned it off to save battery power while doing something I did not need WiFi for. That definitely was not the case with CM9.0.0. or Classicnerd. It took upwards of 30 seconds to come on. I like the 132 dpi setting. I can get a 10x10 icon grid using Nova Launcher. However, I noticed that the icon text disappears when the TouchPad is changed from portrait to landscape orientation, but I use it in portrait the most, so no biggie there. I definitely like Nova Launcher over Trebuchet, so good call including that in the Rom. I selected Nova at the default launcher, but can't find a way to revert back to Trebuchet if I needed to. I'm sure there is a way, just have not found it yet. I do have a suggestion, instead of all the gyrations to get the vending.apk installed after the fact, what's the chance of removing the current vending.apk from the gapps.v11 and replacing it with the fixed vending.apk and calling the file gappsv11.fixed.dpi.zip. This is where I don't have the know how to know if that would work. Someone who creates these gapps files to install all the market apps is gonna have to answer that question.

Anyway, so far so good. The Rom is smooth, snappy and responsive. All the known issues remain, h/w acceleration, microphone, etc. I am not seeing battery charging or discharging issues, screen too or not sensitive enough, SOD or random reboots that others are reporting, at least not yet. I fully believe that doing a clean install eliminates those kinds of issues. I never had them with CM9.0.0 or Classicnerd.v1 both of which I did a clean install. I've used My Backup Root to restore my apps in Classicnerd and Cherry Kang. I'll have to see later when I install an updated Cherry Kang if restoring the icons for Nova Launcher still trashes it.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Unsetting a default app you've set for any task is easy. Open Settings, go to Apps, go to the one you want to unset (NovaLauncher in this case), and scroll down and tap the 'Clear defaults' button. Then when you try to run a task again (in this case, by hitting the Home button), it'll ask you which app to run it with, just like the first time.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

*Edit: Too slow Executor beat me to it.









re: clearing default launchers

You should just be able to go into settings for Nova or whatever one you are using under system > apps and hit clear defaults. Then the next time you hit the home button a prompt will come up asking you which one you want to use and you can check off if you want one to become the default. It works the same way that multiple browsers work in that regard.

re: Wifi in CM9

It comes on automatically for me in CM9 when I turn the device on. It didn't in CM7.

The wifi on this device is a mysterious thing though. It seems to behave differently for different people even when using indentical setups so I don't quite get it.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Motoki said:


> The wifi on this device is a mysterious thing though. It seems to behave differently for different people even when using indentical setups so I don't quite get it.


It reminds me of the GPS on the Samsung Vibrant.
xD


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Executor said:


> *Edit: Too slow Executor beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Executor.

Up until this Rom with the unapproved wifi drivers incoporated into it, my wifi always came on automatically in any ICS Rom I have used so far, it just took around 30 seconds to get going. In this Rom, as fast as I can unlock and get to the main screen, it's there waiting for me. I've also seen a lot of folks post that when they reboot, they have to fiddle around to get wifi going again. This one is "Bam" after rebooting, it's on and have not had it drop out either.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

WiFi works great for me using CM9. I think it really depends on the router settings.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

macauman said:


> WiFi works great for me using CM9. I think it really depends on the router settings.


But it shouldn't have to depend on your router's settings. Wifi works great through WebOS without having to tweak the rourer's settings.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

nevertells said:


> But it shouldn't have to depend on your router's settings. Wifi works great through WebOS without having to tweak the rourer's settings.


What I mean is, WiFi is a known issue for CM9 on touchpad.You are just lucky to have WiFi working flawlessly, like I am. It's not entirely because of what ROM you are using. I still read many posts saying that they have WiFi issue using Cherry Kang, and of course, other verions of ICS on touchpad. No offense =]

EDIT: I am also running 132 DPI with Nova Launcher on CM9. It's gorgeous and I like the setting very much.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

nevertells said:


> But it shouldn't have to depend on your router's settings. Wifi works great through WebOS without having to tweak the rourer's settings.


I haven't personally experienced this but I've seen more than one person claim to have wifi issues in WebOS. It's not as widespread as people having problems with it in Android, but I think it's enough that it's not entirely an isolated incident. Besides, I don't think as many people are _using_ WebOS so that's probably why it's not getting as much attention.

There's apparently a wifi 'fix' for WebOS that can be installed via Preware that uses an older driver and supposedly fixes the issue some people are having so it's there in WebOS too, at least for some people.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Motoki said:


> I haven't personally experienced this but I've seen more than one person claim to have wifi issues in WebOS. It's not as widespread as people having problems with it in Android, but I think it's enough that it's not entirely an isolated incident. Besides, I don't think as many people are _using_ WebOS so that's probably why it's not getting as much attention.
> 
> There's apparently a wifi 'fix' for WebOS that can be installed via Preware that uses an older driver and supposedly fixes the issue some people are having so it's there in WebOS too, at least for some people.


I was using WebOS for a couple of months before trying my first root using CM7. I was reading all kinds of blogs and forums looking for information about tweaking and improving performance. I never ran across any comments about wifi problems with WebOS. I helped a friend who had two Android pads, one a TouchPad, neither of which would connect via wifi. It turned out he had a dual band router. After turning off the 5 ghz radio, both pads worked perfectly. BTW, his TouchPad would not connect with WebOS or Android until the 5 ghz was turned off.


----------



## iChas (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been using CM9 (also was on CM7) and have had no WI FI problems. I've been online @ home, airport, vacation resort, friends house,Starbucks, library, etc.
I cannot believe the problems are anywhere but the device... hardware, software, etc. Also consider myself lucky not to have had the problems others are experiencing .

Sent from my ICS TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

iChas said:


> I cannot believe the problems are anywhere but the device... hardware, software, etc.


How enlightening. "It's either hardware or software, etc" (did you mean firmware?!)

If only you could give us your insight on more issues.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

iChas said:


> I've been using CM9 (also was on CM7) and have had no WI FI problems. I've been online @ home, airport, vacation resort, friends house,Starbucks, library, etc.
> I cannot believe the problems are anywhere but the device... hardware, software, etc. Also consider myself lucky not to have had the problems others are experiencing .
> 
> Sent from my ICS TouchPad using Tapatalk


That was the whole point of my post guy! The cherrykang rom has drivers for wifi that no other rom has and is getting good results . Lucky you, for not having problems.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

With over 1500 views, I'm surprised there hasn't been more replies. I and others would be interested you your views, comments, suggestions, and experience if you have tried what I did. If nothing else, the fact that some many want to use 132 dpi on their touchpad and the fixed market app does a nice job of resolving that issue.

Thanks


----------

